# How is the winter in the Goat?



## 05GTO05 (Mar 14, 2007)

Please tell me little bit about driving the Goat in the winter, also what would be the differences between 05 and 06? Tnaks in advance!


----------



## Bandit (Feb 13, 2007)

All I can say is that with any threat of snow or ice my GTO stays in the garage. I hate this too because my last car which had more hp and more tq had an incredible traction and stability program and it never gave me an ounce of problems.

The TCS we have is not a traction control at all, it's flat out dangerous. It allows the wheels to spin for too long before it kicks in. The car is usually sideways before it tries to do anything.

Hope you have a winter beater because you're going to need it.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

I drove mine about 10 15 times on pretty bad roads. Thought it was fun. If you know how to handle rear wheel drive, and are not in a position to get stuck, it's fine.


----------



## dancastle (Feb 21, 2007)

i live in minnesota and i bought mine about a month ago and its been pretty much in the garage this month next winter i will be getting a beater a couple of days ago i was coming out of the bank turning with traction on just barely hitting the gas a little and the rear end broke loose roads were dry with little bit of sand on them i think driving this car on ice would be a nightmare 17" wheels winter tires what ever i won't be driving mine in the winter just my .02


----------



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

I had my fair share of close accidents as I turn and hit the gas and its not much to turn this beast on slippery icy road. Either invest in really good winter tires or get a beater. I am getting a beater for next winter becuase this car sure is not a winter car and with this much torque its crazy!


----------



## EDawg (Feb 14, 2007)

joeyk97 said:


> I had my fair share of close accidents as I turn and hit the gas and its not much to turn this beast on slippery icy road. Either invest in really good winter tires or get a beater. I am getting a beater for next winter becuase this car sure is not a winter car and with this much torque its crazy!


:agree I brought my 04/A4 about a month ago, I drove it one snow day and it was just crazy. Now I will only drive my truck on snow days. I hope this weekend was the last one.


----------

